

Three Middleman Hacks We’re Using On This Site - tmeasday
https://www.discovermeteor.com/2014/01/27/three-middleman-hacks-were-using-on-this-site/

======
stbullard
Not knowing Middleman, I initially read the title (currently "Three Middleman
Hacks We’re Using On This Site") as "Three Man-in-the-Middle hacks We're Using
on This Site.

Risky click!

~~~
sgdesign
Oh, I hadn't thought about the potential for confusion! Curious to know if
that's how most people will parse it…

~~~
adrianpike
Same. I got super excited to learn about some fresh MITM goodness. Middleman
looks interesting as well, though. :)

------
russelluresti
Middleman is actually a really great piece of software. I've used it on
multiple projects, and it's really great for what it does.

When all you have to do is hand a set of static files off to the client,
Middleman allows you to use your favorite technologies like Sass, and comes
combined with LiveReload (which is a nice time-saver).

It's also very Sinatra-esque, which I greatly approve of.

------
MaxGabriel
This isn't a big deal, but the assignment in `featured =
featured.delete_if...` isn't necessary since delete_if mutates the array.

~~~
sgdesign
Good point, thanks for the correction.

------
macspoofing
Everything is a 'hack' these days.

------
silentrob
This is a great post. 2014 is the year of static sites (and generators)! Lots
of great resources popping up.

staticsitegenerators.net staticapps.org staticshowdown.com

Full disclosure, I work on Harp and I'm judging Static Showdown.

------
pibefision
I like your site design. Is it based on some other template? Is it open
source? Tks!

